# Rose's Home Thread



## rabbitgirl (Aug 13, 2005)

I can't find my old home thread (continues tobaffle me!!), so I'm starting a new one. Watch me lose this onetoo.Anyway, pics of everyone (yes, Destry too, when Iremember to take some!) can be found here in future!



Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 13, 2005)

Bub, poster boy of my "Save the Pals" campaign (see avatar and "Save the Pals" thread)

In tribute to Bub's wonderful dad, Bunbun, 1995-2004.







3 days old 






2-3 wks. old






4 wks. old






6-8 wks. old






Golden Boy grown up:





























































Bub enjoys: chasing Rose, spraying Rose, climbing on Rose, sprayingRose, chinning Rose, digging Rose's coat, sprayingRose,leaping into Rose's arms at random, and of course,spraying Rose.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 13, 2005)

Rose, that is one beautiful Bunny. If you ever want to give him up, I would gladly take him. LOL.

Soooska


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 13, 2005)

Izzy, meek and mild, sweet as sugar....vicious killer of ice bottles....































Izzy can sit forever cuddling. She is always sweet and loving, and wecall her "perfect".Although, she is not the sharpest toolin the shed.She's Bub's neighbor (adjoining 3x5 mansions!),and when Bub thumps it makes earthquakes in Izzy's cage. Not that sheminds. It takes a lot to get her riled!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 13, 2005)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Rose, that is one beautiful Bunny. If you everwant to give him up, I would gladly take him. LOL.
> 
> Soooska




No can have.....Aaaaalll mine.....

thanks!

Rose


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 13, 2005)

I love the Bubster.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 13, 2005)

Pandemonium, Izzy's daughter, and TROUBLE! 




































Some unknown genetic factors resulted in Pandemonium being deaf frombirth and mostly blind since age 2. Despite that, she was the boss ofher litter and continues to be happy, healthy, and an obnoxious littlestinker. She has her sweet moments too, and is very affectionate.Although she hates being picked up, she is so docile I can put a fingerin her mouth.

Pandemonium's favorite game is "remove Rose's hat".


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 13, 2005)

What kind of bunny is Izzy, I'll take him too if you like..... LOL

Soooska


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 13, 2005)

Izzy's a "she", and a Holland lop. 

Sorry, no can have her either!

Rose


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 13, 2005)

i wanna see the ponyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!! ::tantrum::


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 14, 2005)

Fenwick, Izzy's son, finicky and cute as abutton...known for his rapid-fire sneezes and mile-high binkies! Excusethe messy nose--Fen's got nasty allergies, and he can't help it. But itdoesn't slow him down at all!

































































As you can see, Fenwick'sairplane ears are his most adorablefeature. He weighs about 3.5 lbs and adores his bigger sister, wholives next door. They like to visit through the screen window dividingtheir cage.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 14, 2005)

hehe Fenwick looks like some sorta tough mountain cat in this picture!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 14, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> i wanna see the ponyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!! ::tantrum::




whoa, calm down.hehe

I know, there's no excuse. But here's a pony story, anyway!

Destryand his little sidekick Bridgette busted out of thepasture into the yard. Not finding anyone interesting around, they wentup to the house and started hammering on the side with their frontfeet. That failed to bring any playmates running out of the house, soDestry ran around to the back deck, jumps up there, andclimbson the picnic table. There were some old horseshoes laying on top ofit, so he starts slinging them into the yard. At this point the farmowner's son saw him and yelled out the back door. Destry took off,crashing through everything on the porch and knocking over a big olddeck chair. In case that wasn't enough mayhem, he and Bridgette wentover to break into the garage where the grain is stored. He pulled thehandle down, slid the door open, and the two of them ate ten lbs. ofgrain between them. Wow. The little master of chaos. The farm owner waslaughing so hard she could barely talk when she was describing it. Whata creative little stinker--ya gotta admire the ingenuity.

keep kicking me, I'll remember the camera soon!

Rose


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 14, 2005)

what a trouble maker! thats so awesome!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 14, 2005)

Smokey is the last of the herd. Old as thehills, we think she's going for some kind of record. I've lost track,but she's at least 12 and possibly as old as 14 or 15. Like the LochNess monster, she rarely appears, and she has the temper of a 2.5 lb.wolverine.











Carolyn and some other members, for some unknown reason, think she'sadorable and refuse to believe she's evil. Do not listen to thesepeople. They are delusional.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 14, 2005)

I just love Bub! He's soadorable. Those Hollands are awfully cute too. Idon't know how Smokey could be evil, she just looks too sweet.

Jen


----------



##  (Aug 14, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


> Smokey is the last of the herd. Old as the hills, we think she'sgoing for some kind of record. I've lost track, but she's at least 12and possibly as old as 14 or 15. Like the Loch Ness monster, she rarelyappears, and she has the temper of a 2.5 lb. wolverine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> NOW NOW Rose witha face like that howcan this beauty beEvil!!!????





> :laugh:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 14, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> > NOW NOW Rose with a face likethat how can thisbeauty be Evil!!!????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




not...you...TOO!!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 14, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> I just love Bub! He's so adorable. ThoseHollands are awfully cute too. I don't know how Smokey couldbe evil, she just looks too sweet.
> 
> Jen




Note to self: do not take pics of Smokey. They are deceiving. Theymight induce people to pet her and thereby lose a finger or two.


----------



## ariel (Aug 14, 2005)

I rememebr seeing BUB and Fenwick pictures before,(umm maybe in yourold home thread thingy???) and I still enjoy looking at them now asmuch as I did then 
They are too precious!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 14, 2005)

>


What a beautiful bunny. This is my favourite picture. Don't you just want to mush that face!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 14, 2005)

Oooohhh, I'm so glad you re-posted pics of allyour herd (minus Destry, of course :X). I love them all-!Those pictures of Izzy are lovely. And thenthere's Bub Well, he is just the most gorgeous hunk of Bun. A trueposter Boy. 

So Destry is quite the adventurer then? I can just imagine how delighted they were to find the grain . Great story!

Jan


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 14, 2005)

Rose: I found your other photo thread. I think it's the one you were looking for.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=7679&amp;forum_id=1

Jen


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 14, 2005)

Me idiot.I swear, I looked for that!!!!!!

Thanks Jen!

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 14, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Oooohhh, I'm so glad you re-posted pics of all your herd(minus Destry, of course :X). I love them all-!Those pictures of Izzy are lovely. And thenthere's Bub Well, he is just the most gorgeous hunk of Bun. A trueposter Boy.
> 
> So Destry is quite the adventurer then? I can just imagine how delighted they were to find the grain . Great story!
> 
> Jan


Thanks!!

Wow, I can see I need to add some Destry pics!Yes, he's acreative little stinker. But then he turns around and does somethingtotally sweet. Like Bub.

Rose


----------



## Emmy-webby (Aug 15, 2005)

:happyrabbit:

Aww. The Baby Sandal picture makes me melt! There are so cutee! Ican't stand the cutness! Give them a little hug for me,please?! If I lived at your house I couldn't keep my eyes off them!Look at them babies!

:inlove:

Katy


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 15, 2005)

Can you believe there's nine of them in those sandals!:shock:They grew so fast. They now weigh about 10 lbs. EACH. lol

Bub is the only one left here, the others are at new homes. I miss them!

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 15, 2005)

ROSE !!! OHHHHHHHHHH ROSE!!!!!!!!!

guess what I found today thanksto One of our Members here ,Roger L sent me a PM with aname and email address for aPal breeder give or take 2hours either way from me , Ihave already contacted her via emailabout a Doe baby and a Buck ,These ones are Goldens!!!!!!!!!!!! i am so thrilled!!!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 19, 2005)

New digs! Pandemonium and Fenny are officiallymoved into their mansions. Small bunny, BIIIIIG house. These are thesame dimensions as Bub's, 3x5. They are rattling around like littlepeas in there. My favorite innovation is the little hallway that letsthem come face to face. They love it! Pandemonium chews the wire untilFenny comes running to see what she wants.

Hallway:






ohhh brooooother...where are you?






She leaves, he comes:






There you are!






Peekaboo:






Box view:






Front:






Visiting:






Pandemonium:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 19, 2005)

That is so cool, Rose. i think it's so cute the way they can meet each other, ad they obviously love it!

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Oct 19, 2005)

That's so cute! I love that hallway!


----------



## doodle (Oct 19, 2005)

Beautiful Pals! One of mybunnies is half Palomino. After I got her, I searched aroundthe internet to learn more about them, but it doesn't seem like they'revery common. I love their colors though, and their bigears. They seem to have sweet personalities too, at least theone I met did (the mother of my bunny). 

I looove your pictures! They're all so cute!


----------



## liv4pete (Oct 19, 2005)

awwww, all those pics are adorable. very pretty bunny family you have there!


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

Rose, the new digs look awesome!! what lucky bunnies you have!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 20, 2005)

*doodle wrote:*


> Beautiful Pals! One of my bunnies is halfPalomino. After I got her, I searched around the internet tolearn more about them, but it doesn't seem like they're verycommon. I love their colors though, and their bigears. They seem to have sweet personalities too, at least theone I met did (the mother of my bunny).
> 
> I looove your pictures! They're all so cute!




Which of yours is the half Pal (and what's the other half)? Male orfemale?Pictures??? They are really awesome, andquite rare. We Pal lovers are hoping for a breed renaissance, andseveral of our members are working on that. Most of them are very sweet( I especially love the boys). My young male (full Pal) in the pics isa little over a year old and very loving. A little tooloving.....:shock:

We have a "Save the Pals" thread that some of our forum members havecontributed pictures to. You should post pics of your half Pal! Theones in your avatar are adorable.

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 20, 2005)

*liv4pete wrote: *


> awwww, all those pics are adorable. very pretty bunny family you have there!




thanks!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 20, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> Rose, the new digs look awesome!! what lucky bunnies you have!!




I don't think they could live without each other. They've always had awindow, but not this nice. It is really adorable seeing them hunt foreach other. Fenny loves to run zigzags around his cage, but Pandemoniumis more limited because of her sight and hearing. Fen's allergies areimproving and he's happy as a lark running laps in his new cage.Pandemonium is happy because Fen is right there.

I LOVE the new clean setup!!

Rose


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Rose, thenew digs look awesome!! what lucky bunnies you have!!
> ...


Winter is coming up .......i loved the pix you posted of Fen in thesnow .. he almost looked like a lion! cant wait for some new ones! 

oh ya!!! and wheres some news about Mr. Bub???// I havent seen any photos in ages!


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

What an awesome idea on that setup..I love the "hallway" where they can visit yet nobunny can get hurt. Thats great!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 20, 2005)

tried today, he wouldn't sit still!:X

He's doing great. All over me as usual, but he was really extra sweetwhen Izzy died. He was so worried (couldn't figure out the wet eyes, sohe noozled my face all over).

Sweet and crazy, that's him. Are you still going to get a Pal? I was so disappointed about Tank babies!!!

Rose


----------



## doodle (Oct 20, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote:
*


> Which of yours is the half Pal (and what's the other half)? Male or female?Pictures???



In my avatar, she's the little one on the right. She is nowthe big one, lol. She's half Palomino and half standard Rex,but she looks more like a Rex. I don't want to post pics hereand hijack your thread, lol, but if you want to see, her thread andstory arehere.


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


> tried today, he wouldn't sit still!:X
> 
> He's doing great. All over me as usual, but he was really extra sweetwhen Izzy died. He was so worried (couldn't figure out the wet eyes, sohe noozled my face all over).
> 
> ...


Yes I still plan to get a Pal!!!!!!! 

Im not exactly sure what my living/moving situation is going to be likein the next few months so i want to get that under wraps .. as to notput a lil baby bunnies under undue stress


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jan 28, 2006)

For all you who wanted Bub stories, here's one!

Bub and I played the "dead game", and he panicked when I just stayedlying down in the snow. Whump! I think he was trying a combination ofthe Heimlich maneuver and CPR, but whatever it was it knocked thebreath out of me when he landed squarely on my stomach and richochetedoff. I was giggling like a maniac, and he was running crazed lapsaround me. Zingzingzingzingzing!

Well, at least he was TRYING to help. I think.:shock:

Rose


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 28, 2006)

Lol, he was only trying to save you!Now, how about a few pictures? Pretty prettyplease?


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 28, 2006)

:nonono: Bad Rose, trying to scare Bublike that! Still, at least it shows another way how he cares, otherthan spraying 

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Jan 29, 2006)

Bub the EMT! I love it!

Any chance of new pictures soon?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 29, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> :nonono: Bad Rose, trying to scare Bub like that!


Bub should of gave you the :bunnybutt: .

Rainbows!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Mar 15, 2006)

New piccys!!

Fenwick (notice the improvement in the nose!)







Pandmonium (who smells Bub on me)











Bubber






He thinks he's a pointer puppy






"why are you out there, and I'm in here?"






Says hi






Flappy eared Bub (my favorite pic)


----------



## naturestee (Mar 16, 2006)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


>



I love Bub! This pic was worth the wait.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 16, 2006)

:jumpforjoy:YAY. Pics of your herd at last!! They all look really well, even poor Fenny with his little nose.

And look at Bubbers. That last pic is just wonderful. I can almost hear the Chariots of Fire theme tune playing 

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Mar 16, 2006)

:yeahthat:inlove:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 16, 2006)

:yeahthat Come to Mama.....


----------



## Lissa (Mar 16, 2006)

That last picture is SOOOOOO wonderful! I LOVE it!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Mar 16, 2006)

You guys have NO idea how hard it is to takepictures of a Bub who doesn't like to be more than six inches away frommy face. Here's how I got the last picture:

Rose runs to corner

Bub runs to corner

Rose runs to other corner

Bub runs to other corner

Repeat ad infinitum until finally:

Rose runs very fastto corner, drops to knees as if slidinginto home, whips around, and snaps picture before flying Bub crashesinto knees.

It was exhausting taking pics of the little Pepe le Pew!

Rose


----------

